
Team finds and restores Mullard Blackburn vacuum tube manufacturing equipment - philpem
A team in the UK have located and bought the original equipment used by Mullard&#x27;s Blackburn plant to manufacture vaccuum tubes (thermionic valves). They&#x27;re now restoring it with the intent of restarting manufacture.<p>Project page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;brimaruk.com&#x2F;menugbvp&#x2F;great-british-valve-project&#x2F;<p>Twitter updates: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;BrimarBob<p>Call for volunteers: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;brimaruk.com&#x2F;BrimarUK&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;brimaruk-appeal.pdf
======
philpem
Clickable links:

Project page: [https://brimaruk.com/menugbvp/great-british-valve-
project/](https://brimaruk.com/menugbvp/great-british-valve-project/)

Twitter updates:
[https://twitter.com/BrimarBob](https://twitter.com/BrimarBob)

Call for volunteers: [https://brimaruk.com/BrimarUK/wp-
content/uploads/brimaruk-ap...](https://brimaruk.com/BrimarUK/wp-
content/uploads/brimaruk-appeal.pdf)

And here's a video of the Blackburn factory in operation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDvF89Bh27Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDvF89Bh27Y)

